# backtrack 5



## jonasfreva (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour 
je souhaite installer backtrack 5 sur mon macbook pro 13
j'ai  donc telechargé l'image iso de bactrack 5 KDE pour 64 bits , je l'ai  gravé et j'ai booté dessus .Mais quand j'arrive dans la console ,je tape  startx (comme dit sur le wiki de backtrack), le logiciel commence a se  lancer puis retourne sur la console ...j'ai trouvé ca 
Mais quand je le tape il me met erreur 404 .
Aidez moi svp ou si vous pouvez donnez moi le nom d'un forum dédié a backtrack en francais 
Merci


----------



## ntx (3 Juillet 2011)

Les exécutables Linux ne peuvent pas être exécutés sur Mac OSX.  As-tu installé Linux sur ta machine ?


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2011)

En l'espèce, il a démarré sur autre chose que Mac OS X : l'image ISO sur un DVD.

La difficulté est d'adapter le système : sur une clef USB, ce sera sans doute possible mais sur un DVD, je ne vois pas comment espérer modifier le pilote vidéo utilisé par X11.


----------



## N0_N4M3 (7 Juillet 2011)

Enfin un topic sur BT5 que je suivrai avec attention car je serai dans ton cas dans quelques semaines.

Si le 'startx' ne marche pas c'est à cause de la carte ATI (une marque de merde !). Pour régler le problème, il faudrait installer les drivers de la carte, mais impossible depuis un CD.

Tu trouveras peut etre (je l'espère) ton bonheur ici : http://www.crack-wifi.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5978


Préviens nous si ca marche.


----------



## robin102 (23 Juillet 2011)

jonasfreva a dit:


> Bonjour
> je souhaite installer backtrack 5 sur mon macbook pro 13
> j'ai  donc telechargé l'image iso de bactrack 5 KDE pour 64 bits , je l'ai  gravé et j'ai booté dessus .Mais quand j'arrive dans la console ,je tape  startx (comme dit sur le wiki de backtrack), le logiciel commence a se  lancer puis retourne sur la console ...j'ai trouvé ca
> Mais quand je le tape il me met erreur 404 .
> ...



Je te conseille d'utiliser des VM ! Ca fonctionne très bien, vu que BT5 ou encore Ubuntu sont des Os très légères.
Pour ma part, j'utilise Ubuntu 11.04 ainsi que BT4 ( faut que je prenne le 5 ) via VMWare.

Après pour un véritable DualBoot, je peux pas t'aider.


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Pour ubuntu j'utilise également un logiciel de virtualisation ( virtualbox )

Avec ubuntu j'ai créer une clé bootable de backtrack 5 avec UNETBootin, mon vieux pc arrive a démarré dessus mais pas mon mac.

Comment faire pour booter sur la clé avec un mac ?


----------



## robin102 (29 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Pour ubuntu j'utilise également un logiciel de virtualisation ( virtualbox )
> 
> Avec ubuntu j'ai créer une clé bootable de backtrack 5 avec UNETBootin, mon vieux pc arrive a démarré dessus mais pas mon mac.
> 
> Comment faire pour booter sur la clé avec un mac ?



Sur mac tu dois obligatoirement passer par un logiciel de virtualisation je pense. Prend ta clé bootable et lance là via Virtual Box. Sinon tu as essayé de brancher ton usb de rebooter ton mac en maintenant la touche alt ?


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Oui j'ai essayé en maintenant la touche alt mais il ne détecte pas ma clé.

Pourtant sur mon pc, il démarre bien dessus, donc je suppose que ma clé est correctement programmé.

Même si la virtualisation ne prend pas beaucoup de ressource j'aurai aimé booter sur la clé.


----------



## robin102 (29 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Oui j'ai essayé en maintenant la touche alt mais il ne détecte pas ma clé.
> 
> Pourtant sur mon pc, il démarre bien dessus, donc je suppose que ma clé est correctement programmé.
> 
> Même si la virtualisation ne prend pas beaucoup de ressource j'aurai aimé booter sur la clé.



Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le site UNETBootin, il est écrit que les clés bootable ne fonctionnent que sur pc et pas sur mac.

Essaies tout simplement de graver ton fichier de BT sur une clé via Utilitaire de Disques. On ne sait jamais.


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Ah ben la tu m'en apprend une belle.

J'étais en train de me tiré les cheveux  et même commencer a croire qu'il fallait que  je modifie l'EFI.

Bon ben j'ai plus qu'a faire une autre clé, car j'aurais aimé la garder pour mon pc également.


----------



## robin102 (29 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Ah ben la tu m'en apprend une belle.
> 
> J'étais en train de me tiré les cheveux  et même commencer a croire qu'il fallait que  je modifie l'EFI.
> 
> Bon ben j'ai plus qu'a faire une autre clé, car j'aurais aimé la garder pour mon pc également.



Normalement si tu fais une clé via Utilitaire de disques, elle sera bootable sur pc et sur mac


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Oh, ça serait le top.

Mais doit-je utilisez un format particulier ?


----------



## robin102 (29 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Oh, ça serait le top.
> 
> Mais doit-je utilisez un format particulier ?



Tu dois formater ta clé en NTFS je pense.


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Ok, comme on dit chez moi : Y a plus qu'a.

Je te remercie pour tes conseils,et je te tien au courant de la suite.


----------



## robin102 (29 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Ok, comme on dit chez moi : Y a plus qu'a.
> 
> Je te remercie pour tes conseils,et je te tien au courant de la suite.



Ouep pas de soucis, en revanche, question, tu es un utilisateur fréquent de BT ?


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Oui je m'en sort. Pk ?


----------



## robin102 (29 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Oui je m'en sort. Pk ?



Car j'aurai besoin d'aide sur l'utilisation de BT en fait


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

on peut toujours essayé, dit moi ce que tu veut savoir


----------



## robin102 (29 Juillet 2011)

robin102 a dit:


> Car j'aurai besoin d'aide sur l'utilisation de BT en fait



Ce serait pour passer BT en français et aussi pour configurer un adaptateur alpha network


----------



## supergrec (29 Juillet 2011)

Si tu as backtrack 5 KDE : 

Il faut que tu rentre dans la console : 


apt-get install language-selector-qt

apt-get install language-pack-kde-fr ( répond Y )

apt-get install language-support-fr

Ensuite tu vas dans menu BT / Setting / Systeme setting / locale / 

add language en bas as droite / francais / Apply

ensuite clic sur installe " new languages ( tu vas télécharger ), clic sur French ( y sera grisé mais clic quand même ) puis installe

Tu redémarre et c'est bon. 

Si tu as GNOME je sais pas comment faire.

Pour ton dongle :

http://wiki.backtrack-fr.net/index....le#ALFA_Network_AWUS036H_.28Alias_ALFA_500.29


----------



## newatmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Hello


Ton backtrack, tu veux l'installer pour quel utilisation?
Tu souhaite l'utiliser sur du virtuel je te donne la marche à suivre pour que tu puisse outrepasser l'initialisation graphique au menu(j'ai galérer au début aussi, mais l'astuce donner par un membre du site backtrack.com m'a bien aidé.)

Donc

Avant tout, je te conseille d'installer ta distrib en physique sur le hdd virtuel.

Ensuite, une fois que tu auras installer le tout, reboot(comme d'hab).
A la page de log, insère les commandes suivante, en prenant soin de les valider une ligne après l'autre par la touche entrer.

Version kde x64bit.




> *rm /root/.kde/cache-root/icon-cache.kcache**
> rm /root/.kde/cache-root/plasma_theme_Volatile.kcache
> **rm /root/.kde/cache-bt/icon-cache.kcache**
> rm /root/.kde/cache-bt/plasma_theme_Volatile.kcache*


Reboot ton système, tape xstart et roule raoul.


Cela corrige  aussi le démarrage.

@toutes et bon courage.


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

Très intéressant mais es ce la même manie pour 32 bits ?


----------



## newatmac (30 Juillet 2011)

Et bien essaie, et tu verras bien  .


----------



## robin102 (30 Juillet 2011)

La pour l'instant je galère à installer BT5 via VMWare en partition virtuelle ! Déjà pour BT4 c'était galère mais la c'est pire tout a changé.


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

J'ai trouvé la manip plus simple sur BT 5 que 4.

Mais par contre je galère a mettre le réseau sur ma machine virtuel.

Avec BT 4 j'avais réussi :

/etc/init.d/networking start
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start


----------



## N0_N4M3 (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je voulais avoir quelques infos sur l'utilisation de BT5 sur macbook pro. Mes questions sont au niveau : autonomie, résolution d'écran, marche à suivre pour l'installer en triple boot (OSx, W7, BT5). Soit :

_ quelle autonomie a-t-on sur BT5 (macbook pro 13' 2011 de préférence) ?
_ peut on avoir la résolution native du MBP sur BT5 (j'ai entendu parler de certains problèmes à ce niveau) ?
_ l'installation en triple boot doit-etre tendu du string à mon avis. Il y a déjà de vieux tuto pour installation d'un triple boot OSx, W7, Ubuntu, mais je ne sais pas s'ils sont toujours d'actualité...?!


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## robin102 (30 Août 2011)

N0_N4M3 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je voulais avoir quelques infos sur l'utilisation de BT5 sur macbook pro. Mes questions sont au niveau : autonomie, résolution d'écran, marche à suivre pour l'installer en triple boot (OSx, W7, BT5). Soit :
> 
> ...



Je te conseille les VM via VmWare ! Personnellement je l'utilise pour faire fonctionner Ubuntu 11 ainsi que BT5 et ça fonctionne parfaitement ! Il suffit d'installer les VMwareTools et l'intégration (résolution, clavier...) se fait nickel ! Il faut cependant installer les VM sur des partitions virtuelles.


----------



## N0_N4M3 (30 Août 2011)

robin102 a dit:


> Je te conseille les VM via VmWare ! Personnellement je l'utilise pour faire fonctionner Ubuntu 11 ainsi que BT5 et ça fonctionne parfaitement ! Il suffit d'installer les VMwareTools et l'intégration (résolution, clavier...) se fait nickel ! Il faut cependant installer les VM sur des partitions virtuelles.



J'ai recu un mail me prévenant de ta réponse alors que j'étais en train de faire l'achat un Sony Vaio S car n'étant pas sûr de la compatibilité de Backtrack sur Mac ( j'ai regardé sur énormément de forum mais les avis diverges pas mal !). Finalement je ne l'ai pas acheté !

Pour avoir plus de précision :
Tu as quel modèle ?
Tu utilises un antenne Wifi (type Alpha ?)
Et dernière question : niveau autonomie en virtu... ca tourne autour de combien de temps ?


Merci de m'avoir sauver ma vie de geek


PS : j'aurai peut etre d'autres questions qui vont me venir plus tard, si tu es d'accord et que cela te dérange pas, tu peux me donner (en MP) un moyen de te contacter hors forum ? Merci


----------



## theweep (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je voit plus haut que tu parlais de démarrage sur clé usb, mais tu n'a pas donné suite, as tu réussi ? si oui comment ?


----------



## 1L1à$ (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, si tu veux installer UNIX sur ton macbook, cela est possible, tout d'abord il faut télécharger ta distribution favorite, tu télécharges ensuite REFIT (je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de poster le lien direct, donc une petite recherche google s'impose ), maintenant il faut soit créer une clé usb bootable avec l'utilitaire de disque, soit graver un liveCD, créer une petite partion sur ton disque de quelque Go (8 au minimum) et enfin installer REFIT. 
Redémarre ton mac pour booter sur ton liveCD ou ta Clé usb, tu remarqueras qu'au démarrage REFIT se lance et te donne les partitions de ton mac, ainsi que le liveCD ou la clé USB, tu choisis la Clé USB ou le LiveCD, voilà linux se lance, il ne reste plus qu'à installer (attention à ne pas installer sur ta partition mac os X cherche la taille que tu as donner à la partition que tu as créé).
Après l'installation redémarre ton Mac, tu auras le menu REFIT qui se lance, il ne reste plus qu'a naviguer avec la flèche droite pour te positionner sur la 3ème option je crois (en tout cas elle s'appel partition ou un truc du genre) tu l'as sélectionne, un petit écran noir s'affiche appuis sur 'y' (pour yes) et voila le tour est joué tu as l'icône de la pomme en bleu + Tux (le petit pingouin).
j'espère que cela t'aidera, si tu as besoin d'aide n'hésite pas !


----------



## K0ld (26 Novembre 2012)

Dites j'ai une ptite question par rapport a Refit...

J'ai deux disques internes, l'un avec Mac OS et Win7 et l'autre avec uniquement des données (1 partoche pour Mac et 1 pour Win). Et sur la page de refit, c'est ecrit que refit ne supporte pas le boot sur deux disques internes : 



> Booting Windows or Linux from the second (third, fourth, ...) internal hard disk through rEFIt currently does not work as expected.
> 
> According to Apples Boot Camp FAQ any internal disk works, so you may be able to boot from the second disk using the built-in boot menu. Hold down the Option key during startup to activate that boot menu.
> 
> It may be possible to properly support booting from the second disk in rEFIt, but the author currently lacks a suitable test system. If you can help investigate this and are willing to test patched rEFIt builds, please get in touch.



Mais dans mon cas, étant donné que l'un de mes disque n'a pas d'OS, refit ne devrait pas poser probleme non ? J'ose pas trop tester mais vu le texte ce serait plutot le fait que refit ne propose pas de choix non ?

Bonne Soirée

P.S: Refit à été abandonné (plus de MaJ) mais un fork a était créé : rEfind qui, lui, est mis à jour

P.S2 : Je suis aussi activement le topic BT qui m'interesse beaucoup


----------

